# Antec web site archive?



## naoki (Dec 16, 2015)

I've meant to archive Antec Lab's web site (www.ladyslipper.com), and I thought I should do it now. But now it's gone.... Has anyone archived/mirrored the entire site? If so, can you share it with me?


----------



## bulolo (Dec 16, 2015)

What happened to AnTec? I've been out of the orchid world for about ten years.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 16, 2015)

naoki said:


> I've meant to download Antec Lab's web site (www.ladyslipper.com), and I thought I should do it now. But now it's gone.... Has anyone archived/mirrored the entire site? If so, can you share it with me?



Try this site, naoki:
https://archive.org/web/


----------



## naoki (Dec 17, 2015)

Dot, thank you very much! It's there! It was my bible to learn about Paph growing 12 years ago, so I'm glad that this info hasn't been lost. It is a pretty cool site, I need to check if I can dig up other lost info (like terrestrial orchid forum or older version of miranda orchid site with lots of Cattleya info).

bulolo, they closed long time ago (about 5 years ago??), but they kept the website. But I think they lost the domain name in the last couple months.


----------



## emydura (Dec 17, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Try this site, naoki:
> https://archive.org/web/



Someone showed me that website a few months ago. It blew me away that you can retrieve any website going way back. It is a very useful site.


----------



## Brabantia (Dec 17, 2015)

Thank you Naoki for this very good remainder. It was also for for me my best infos resource long time ago. And thank you SlipperFan for infos about thé alternative.


----------



## John M (Dec 17, 2015)

emydura said:


> Someone showed me that website a few months ago. It blew me away that you can retrieve any website going way back. It is a very useful site.



Very cool! I know nothing about how this works. Could this site be used to archive the Orchid Source Forum? It's being closed down in about a month. There's years and years and years of really good info, stories and photos. I've been kind of feeling sick about the huge loss as the end approaches.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 17, 2015)

Its closer to ten years Antec has been gone but all is not lost! I saw recently were Bob and Lynn had a couple of Paphs awarded out in Calif. in the last 2 years.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2015)

Was vietnamense one of them!? :evil:


----------



## emydura (Dec 17, 2015)

John M said:


> Very cool! I know nothing about how this works. Could this site be used to archive the Orchid Source Forum? It's being closed down in about a month. There's years and years and years of really good info, stories and photos. I've been kind of feeling sick about the huge loss as the end approaches.



It is already being archived John. Every website on the internet is regularly being archived.

1. Go into this website https://archive.org/web/
2. Where it says browse history paste in the web address http://forum.theorchidsource.com/ and click "browse history"
3. You will see running across the screen a whole lot of years. Click the year you want to go back to.
4. Lets stay with 2015. In the calendar below you will see a whole of blue circles covering various days of the month. These were the days this website was archived. Click on Jan 9. This is what the forum looked like on the 9th Jan 2015. 
5. You can now browse the orchidforum website as you normally would.

As long as this website exists you can always look at archived versions of the orchid forum.

This archived website is very useful for retrieving information that may have been removed from a website. At work I needed to access a document that was no longer on our own website. I was able to retrieve it by using this archived website, go back 5 years and there it was.

Cheers


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 17, 2015)

how good is that!


----------



## naoki (Dec 17, 2015)

Rick, I didn't know that they are still growing some paphs, that's cool!

John and David, I don't think that the contents of forums are archived. I looked for the contents of http://www.terrorchid.org, and I couldn't find the contents even though the table of contents are there (same thing with Orchid Source). I think that the actual contents of forums are in the databases, and php accesses the contents. So the forum contents are not archived. There appear to be some methods to archive php forum described here and in the link provided there.

Here is the info about retrieving from archive.org:
http://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=Restoring

Here is the ruby-based program for downloading:
https://github.com/hartator/wayback-machine-downloader

Here is the link to AnTec archive (about 100MB total):
https://web.archive.org/web/20150908161654/http://www.ladyslipper.com/
Some of the photos are missing (that's how it was a couple months ago), but if you go back in time, these photos can be found.

Also, here is the last version of Miranda Orchids site (about the Brazilian Catt info), which is missing after he did the complete make-over:
https://web.archive.org/web/20130619050901/http://mirandaorchids.com/brazilianorchidsVGA.htm


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 17, 2015)

Cool ty


Elmer Nj


----------



## John M (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks very much David and naoki. But, now I'm confused more. Is the OSF archived or not? If not, is there something that can be done to get it archived? 

Also...David, I tried to go to the link that you gave. However, it won't open for me. It's not likely a problem with the link. My computer is very old and so is my software that's installed on it. I can't upgrade them until I get a new computer. This one is fussy and I don't dare make it do anything now as strenuous as loading a new program! I'm still using Windows XP (no longer supported) and a browser that about 50% of websites won't recognise any more. Hopefully, one day, when I get things updated I will be able to see the archived OSF...if it is in fact archived.

Thanks.


----------



## abax (Dec 19, 2015)

John, I couldn't access the AnTec either and I have the
current MacBookPro. I don't think it's your computer, but
I don't know what it is. Maybe I'll try again later.


----------



## emydura (Dec 20, 2015)

Well you wouldn't be able to access the AnTec site as it is permanently down. But you can access an archived version in the link Naoki provided above. I find I can access pretty much everything in that link - photos, articles etc.

If you can't access the website https://archive.org/web/ John I'd say your problem is related to the web browser you are using. You would need a more up to date version. 

I tried to access OSF via https://archive.org/web/ which I could. But when I tried to look at various posts I would get the message below saying that the web page is already available online (which it is). So I'm assuming it won't be fully functional until the whole site goes down. That is if web pages are currently available it doesn't fully archive them. 

Whether the OSF website will be fully archived I couldn't tell you. Maybe Naoki is right. You may be able access certain parts but not all. I don't know enough about it. 






Naoki - I tried to access this site through web archive and got no where. I just got the message - _Page cannot be crawled or displayed due to robots.txt._


http://www.terrorchid.org


----------



## naoki (Dec 20, 2015)

emydura said:


> Naoki - I tried to access this site through web archive and got no where. I just got the message - _Page cannot be crawled or displayed due to robots.txt._
> 
> 
> http://www.terrorchid.org



David, here is the link:

http://web.archive.org/web/20130106182816/http://forum.terrorchid.org/

www.terrorchd.org was the front end web site, and within the site there was forum.terrorchid.org. So somehow, the front end site was not archived, but forum is. But it doesn't contain any contents (only subject lines are there).

I'm not sure the problems with Angela's and John's. But after poking around, it appears that I was wrong (about phpBB) and the forum contents can be archived by clicking the "Save this url in the way back machine", shown in David's image. This will save only the particular page of the thread. This is not automatically done. So most (probably all) of the contents of orchid source are not archived.

Slippertalk is not archived at all due to robot.txt.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2015)

We are legion! :evil: 

You will be here forever, for ever and ever and ever!

Not archived there but sometimes I look stuff up and old STF threads come up.


----------



## silence882 (Dec 20, 2015)

Does anyone know if Antec still has their plants? As far as I'm aware they're the only ones that ever had lowii var. lynniae.


----------



## abax (Dec 20, 2015)

I tried the links again and was generally successful without
nosing around a lot.


----------



## John M (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I'm sure the issue with me is my OLD, out of date browser.

So, a lot of this is over my head. Is the concensus that the OSF is not automatically being archived; or, is it? If it's not, is there a way to make it ALL archived? This would be great for future reference. There's a lot of good information and photographs there. It'll be a terrible shame to lose all that! Thanks.


----------



## eggshells (Dec 21, 2015)

John M said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone. I'm sure the issue with me is my OLD, out of date browser.
> 
> So, a lot of this is over my head. Is the concensus that the OSF is not automatically being archived; or, is it? If it's not, is there a way to make it ALL archived? This would be great for future reference. There's a lot of good information and photographs there. It's be a terrible shame to lose all that! Thanks.



I doubt that everything on the OSF will be archived even if that site was able to snapshot it. Especially pictures...

Best bet is someone take over the site. That means asking all the info and get it transferred to the person who then will take it over so he/she can host it to other hosting sites of her/his choice.


----------



## John M (Dec 23, 2015)

Okay. Thanks.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 18, 2016)

It appears someone is using the domain ladyslipper.com again, and that seems to be interfering with seeing the Antec archive. I could see it before. Can anyone see it now?


----------



## Ryan Young (Jan 18, 2016)

You can always check on the Internet archive for that domain.
And see if any pages show under certain dates. 

http://archive.org/web/

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heather (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm confused. Isn't this our archive? http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/archive/index.php/


----------



## naoki (Jan 18, 2016)

Kirk, you could access it recently? I assumed that they decided not to renew (or forgot to renew) the domain name, so these people took over the domain name (and demands money to return the domain name).

Heather, I think we were talking about off-site archive. The archive you linked is within ST, so if something happens (hopefully nothing), we won't be able to access older posts.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 18, 2016)

naoki said:


> Kirk, you could access it recently? I assumed that they decided not to renew (or forgot to renew) the domain name, so these people took over the domain name (and demands money to return the domain name).



Yes, I could see the Antec ladyslipper.com archives at archive.org last month when this thread was current. Now I just get "Page cannot be crawled or displayed due to robots.txt."


----------



## naoki (Jan 18, 2016)

Hmmm, Kirk, you are right. I thought that you were talking about the original site, but you were talking about the issue with archive.org. That is disturbing...


----------



## quietaustralian (Feb 16, 2016)

Did anyone copy the ladyslipper archive as it seems to be unavailable on archive.org now?


----------

